# Sticky green balls



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

A ahh just spend ages getting little green sticky seed balls out of Monty's coat. They are everywhere and he wanted to help me too. They are little burrs on them which get all tangled in his fur. Poor boy did not like it much.

Can you get detangling sprays or anything to help get them out?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Nope its just picking.them out as you finde them


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm glad it's not your poo that has sticky green balls, which was my first thought when I saw the title of your post lol

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I feel your pain - sticky green balls (goose grass, I think) was one of the reasons Kiki got shaved.... it just took so, so long to get them and other seeds out of her coat after every walk.
On the plus side the short coat makes it easier to get them out.
On the down side she looks pretty ridiculous and the seeds do still stick to her, but they don't get so wrapped up in her coat and it takes much less effort to get them out.
I have got an equafleece dog t shirt suit which I now put on her before we go out - that ways it is only the bottom half of her skinny pipecleaner legs and her face that get covered in sticky seedy things.
Good luck - I fear with grass seed season just ahead this post walk deseeding business is going to get worse.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

The name of this thread made me just want to reply .. *No thank you *lol 

No we don't want any more sticky green balls lol .. yep only way is to pick them all out and collect a little pile of them ... it becomes a hobby after a while


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I am having the same problem with the rhododendron flowers which are dropping all over our garden and then stick like glue to Lola's fur / my carpet after she picks them off! Driving me nuts!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep you just need to pick them out and they are a lot easier to pull out them the horrible sharp one's that stick in to their skin. Maybe we should just ban grass


----------

